# للخدمه : افكار لعرض سفر الخروج .. asmicheal



## asmicheal (22 سبتمبر 2012)

*

للخدمه : افكار لعرض سفر الخروج .. asmicheal*​















=

​


----------



## asmicheal (22 سبتمبر 2012)

بالصور : الاصحاح 30 من سفر الخروج 

الاصحاح 30 من سفر الخروج 








مذبح البخور 2×1×1 هذا يشير للمسيح شفيعنا في السماء ولا دور لنا في هذه الشفاعة لذلك لا نجد أثراً لرقم ½ في مذبح البخور.


منPS Copts - الكلية الإكليريكية 
الللاهوت الرعوي 
منهج اللاهوت الرعوي لنيافة الحبر الجليل الأنبا تادرس



البخور بحسب ( رؤ 8 : 3 ) موجود فى السماء ملاك أمام المذبح وبيده مبخرة ليقدم بخور كثير مع صلوات القديسين أمام عرش الله. 

إذاً البخور ممتد من العهد القديم، للعهد الجديد، للسماء. لا تخلوا عبادة فى هذه المراحل من وجود البخور.

فى العهد الجديد فى الكنيسة الأولى يوجد ما يفيد تقدمة البخور فى الأمثلة الآتية : 

المثال الأول : ( القديس ديمتريوس الكرام ) 

فى القصة التى كشف بها القديس ديمتريوس الكرام عن بتوليته، عندما جاء له الملاك وقال له ليس حسناً أن تخلص نفسك والناس يهلكون بسببك. 

المثال الثانى : ( ديونسيوس الأريوباغى )

كان أحد الفلاسفة المسيحيين قبل سنة 500 ميلادية قال ( أما الأسقف فعندما ينتهى من الصلاة المقدسة على المذبح يبدأ بالتبخير عليه ثم يدور دورة كاملة على المكان المقدس ) وهذا هو مانفعله نرفع البخور بعد صلاة الشكر وندور فى الكنيسة كلها.

المثال الثالث : ( القديس ديبوليدوس )

كان أب أسقف من سنة 170 ميلادية إلى سنة 236 ميلادية عاش فى القرنين الثانى والثالث وقال ( يُقدم البخور فى الكنائس ) وضح أن عمل البخور هو تسليم رسولى عبر الأجيال.

المثال الرابع : ( القديس أمبروسيوس أسقف ميلانو )

(ليته يقف بجوارنا ملاك وقت حرق البخور على المذبح )

المثال الخامس : (القديس مار أفرام السريانى من سنة 306 إلى سنة 373 )

( أحرقوا بخوركم فى بيت الرب كرامة له ومديحاً ) .

كل هذه إثباتات على أنه منذ أن بدأت المسيحية ورفع البخور فيها كطقس ثابت.

المثل السادس : ( القديس يوحنا كاسيان )

( حينما نطوف بالبخور حول المذبح ونقدمه للأيقونات وأجساد القديسين والشعب فإنما نحن نجمع الصلوات كصوت واحد يحمله البخور المقدس وترفعه الملائكة المكلفة بالخدمة مع صلوات العذراء وهكذا تتقوى صلواتنا بصلوات القديسين ) ( حينما نشتم رائحة البخور الذكية تجتمع حواسنا وتأخذ النفس نشوة روحية كرائحة الفضيلة والتقوى وحلاوة بيت الله فنتنهد على خطايانا المرة ). 

(ملوك الأول 8 ) أثناء تدشين سليمان الحكيم للهيكل كان هناك بخور وكان يحمل دلالة على وجود الله. التسابيح متنوعة الأجبية تسبحة ، نصف الليل تسبحة، والبخور أيضاً تسبحة.بل البخور وارتفاعة دليل قبول باقى التسابيح، يشير إلى تصاعد الصلوات كبخور أمام الله. ولا ننسى أن أحداث التجسد بدأت من عند مذبح البخور عندما تلقى زكريا الكاهن البشارة من رئيس الملائكة أو غبريال المُبشر.ولابد أن نعرف أن كل بخور يوضع فى الشورية يُرشم على إسم الثالوث. 





للموضوع بقية


----------



## asmicheal (22 سبتمبر 2012)

تركيب البخور:

كان البخور العطر يتركب من أجزاء متساوية من 4 أصناف من الأعطار مصنوعة معاً بخوراً عطراً صنعة العطار، مملحاً نقياً مقدساً. ولا يشار لمقدار الملح فيه فكلمة مملحاً المستخدمة قد تعنى مخلوطاً أو تعنى إضافة ملح حقيقي، والملح يعني عدم الفساد في طبيعة السيد المسيح الإنسانية.

والمواد المستخدمة هي مواد صمغية خارجة من نباتات عطرية وهي بذلك الخلاصة المركزة المشتملة على كل خواص النبات والممثلة لكل مزاياه. وقد تكررت كلمة عطرة وعطار وأعطار فكلمة واحدة لا تشير بالكامل لرائحة المسيح الذكية. وكما ذكرنا سابقاً فالعطار هو الروح القدس الذي يمزج هذه الأعطار (هذا ما صنعه الروح القدس في بطن العذراء)



1- ميعة Stacte

Stacte هي الكلمة اليونانية التي استخدمتها الترجمة السبعينية أما الكلمة العبرية المناظرة فهي nataph ومعناها ما يقطر. فهي مادة صمغية تستحلب أو تسيل أو تفرز من شجيراتها. وقد تكون هي المر أو مادة أخرى تسمى الإصطرك تنبت شجيراتها في سوريا وعموماً هي مادة صمغية عطرية تعبِّر عن الرائحة المركزة للنبات. وقد استخدمت نفس الكلمة في (قض4:5 + أي27:36 + عا13:9 + اي22:29 + نش11:4) وتفسير الأخيرة نجده في (لو22:4). فقد كانت كل كلمة خرجت من فم المسيح لها رائحة ذكية. هي كلمات حق أبدي كان على استعداد أن يموت من أجله. ونلاحظ أن المادة العطرة كانت تقطر من الشجرة عند طعنها. والسيد قبل أن يطعنوه بالحربة طعنوه بسخريتهم واستهزائهم به وكراهيتهم وفي كل هذا لم يصدر عنه سوى كلمات الحب والحق. وكانت قطرات دمه التي سالت على الأرض رائحة زكية أمام الآب تعنى ليس كإرادتي بل إرادتك بل عرقه سال كقطرات دم. إذاً الميعة تعبر عن كل ما فاض من قلب المسيح في حياته وآلامه.



2- أظفار Onycha

هذه هي التسمية اليونانية بحسب الترجمة السبعينية أما العبرية فهي تعنى قشر سمك أو صدف. فهذه المادة تؤخذ من أسماك صدفية أو حيوانات بحرية صدفية تعيش في البحر الأحمر وتتغذى بنباتات عطرية تنمو بجانب المياه وتنتج المادة العطرية من طحن هذه الأصداف. وهذا يقودنا إلى المسيح في موته وآلامه، ففي حياته كان طعامه أن يعمل مشيئة الذي أرسله (يو34:4) وفي آلامه سُرَّ الآب أن يسحقه بالحزن (أش10:53). وكون أن هذه الأصداف تعيش في البحر فهذا يذكرنا بشعب إسرائيل الذي خاف من دخول البحر أما السيد فهو دخل إلى أعماق البحر، بحر الموت ودفن في القبر وذهبت نفسه للجحيم لكي تطلق من هناك نفوس الأبرار وفي موته فاحت رائحته العطرية (يو11:18 + خر11:14) والأظفار كانت تستخدم كعطر وكدواء وهكذا المسيح كان فيه شفاء لنا.



3- قنة عطرة Galbanum

هي مادة صمغية مرة المذاق ونفاذة الرائحة تستعمل لتثبيت العطور وتقويتها وتعطى قوة واستمرارية ومتانة لباقي مركبات البخور. ولرائحتها النفاذة صفة هامة أنها لها قوة على طرد الأفاعي والحشرات السامة.

والكلمة في أصلها تنقسم لقسمين، الجزء الأول بمعنى خلاصة النبات أو الجزء الحيوي فيه SAP أ، FATNESS والجزء الثاني المضاف له بمعنى مرثاة. هذا يشير لأحزان المسيح التي احتملها وكان رجل أحزان أما الدسم فيشير لطاقة عزيمة المسيح في تنفيذ وطاعة إرادة الآب "طعامي أن أصنع مشيئة الذي أرسلني" (يو34:4) وكل أحزان المسيح لم تجعله يتذمر ويتمرد بل كان جائعاً لأن يتمم مشيئة الآب ويطيعها وهذا ما أعطى لحياته رائحة طيبة. وعزيمة المسيح كانت عزيمة لا تلين وهذا واضح أنه حتى العواطف البشرية مثل عواطف بطرس حين أراد منعه من الصليب، هو طرد هذه العواطف فالعواطف البشرية التي تثنينا عن الشهادة للمسيح أو الأفكار الشيطانية التي تطلب أن نتعاطف مع أنفسنا ضد إرادة الله هذه قد طردتها الرائحة النفاذة التي للقنة العطرة. كما طردت كبرياء الفريسيين وعقلياتهم الضحلة وريائهم. هذه الرائحة هي رائحة تواضع المسيح، كما أن عدم رغبته في الدنيويات كان له رائحة نفاذة ضد من هو متعلق بهذه الدنيويات. ورائحة آلامه على الصليب هي رائحة نفاذة طاردة لكل من لا يرق قلبه لآلامه ويتوب.

والقنة العطرة تستخدم أيضاً كدواء وهذا عمل المسيح مع المؤمنين.



4- لبان نقي Frankincense

أصل الكلمة مشتق من أصل يعني أبيض ومن نفس الأصل اشتقت كلمة لبنان فجبال لبنان قممها بيضاء. وهي مادة صمغية لونها أبيض. وأيضاً فلون البخور المتصاعد عند حريقه أبيض. واللبان يأتي من شجرة تنمو على الصخور وهكذا المسيح كان كنبت في أرض يابسة. وقد يسيل اللبان من الجروح التي تجرح بها الشجرة. وهي مادة نافعة كدواء وكترياق ضد السم (الشيطان) بجانب استخدامه كبخور. (زك6:13 + يو34:19 + أش5:53) وكان اللبان يوضع فوق تقدمة الدقيق (لا1:2) ويقدم كله للمذبح. وكان يوضع على خبز الوجوه. واللبان هو المستخدم كبخور الآن.



وبأختصار:

الميعة: تشير لرائحة المسيح في كلماته وتصرفاته وأفعاله في حياته وحتى الموت.

الأظفار: تشير لأنه سحق حتى الموت ولم يخرج منه سوى طاعة وحب رائحة عطرة.

القنة: تشير لطاقته المقدسة التي لم يكن لها سوى هدف واحد وكانت توبخ وتطرد كل ما هو شرير.

اللبان: يشير لنقاوته وتكريسه الكامل لله.

ونلاحظ أنه استخدم مع الزيت أربعة أنواع من العطارة لتظهر رائحة المسيح ومع البخور استخدم أربعة أصناف لنفس السبب. ولنا مثال أخر فالأناجيل أربعة وبها تظهر رائحة المسيح الزكية لكل العالم.

وكون الأربعة مواد متساوية فيشير هذا إلى أن صفات المسيح متساوية وكلها كاملة وليس كالبشر فنحن نجد في البشر أن إنساناً قد يتصف بالعدل ولكن يكون هذا على حساب الرحمة فالبشر ناقصون والكاملين منهم نسبياً نجد لديهم صفة جميلة يتصفون بها وهذه تغطى نواحي نقص أخرى يعانون منها ولنأخذ مثالاً لو زادت القنة (وهي ذات رائحة نفاذة ومنفرة) على حساب الميعة (التي تشير لعذوبة كلمات المسيح) لفقد وداعته وتواضعه ولا تسم بالعنف الشديد في مقاومة الخطاة. ولو زادت الميعة عن القنة نجده غير قادر على تعنيف الخطاة ودعوتهم للتوبة "ولا أنا أدينك.. إذهبي ولا تخطئ" = قنة + ميعة بتساوي. ولو زادت الأظفار (سحق حتى الموت) لكان مات قبل الصليب (يو1:13) وكم من مرة أرادوا أن يضعوا عليه اليد ليقتلوه وكان يختفي عنهم (يو59:8 + 20:8 + 44:7).



تأمل من واقع طقس القداس

في القداس الباسيلي وعند عبارة "تجسد وتأنس" يضع الكاهن يد بخور (أي ملء ملعقة من البخور) في المجمرة المشتعلة إشارة لأن المسيح في تجسده وتأنسه كان رائحة طيبة للآب وللبشر.

وقبل أن يمسك بالقربان بين يديه يضع يديه فوق البخور كمن يقول "أنا لا أستحق من أجل خطاياي لكن طهرني فيك يا رب حتى أتمم هذا السر" وبعد ذلك يأخذ من البخور ويضع على القربان والكأس إشارة لأن المسيح كان رائحة طيبة ليس فقط في حياته بل حتى في موته وتقديم نفسه ذبيحة عنا. وأن الذي تجسد هو نفسه الذي يقدم لنا جسده نأكله كذبيحة.



تاريخ استخدام البخور :

1- "منذ البدء نسمع عن نوح أنه بنى مذبحاً وأصعد محرقات فتنسم الرب رائحة الرضا" (تك 21:8)، لعل عبارة "تنسم الرب
رائحة الرضا" هى أول إشارة للبخور فى تاريخ الإنسان... حيث صاحب تقديم الذبيحة، رائحة عطرة من أدهان الذبيحة
ودخان حريقها.. اشتمه الرب كرائحة بخور يرضى عنها.

2- استخدمته الشعوب الوثنية فى عباداتهم المنحرفة "وأبطل من موآب يقول الرب من يصعد فى مرتفعة ومن يبخر لآلهته"
(أر 35:48)، "وأقيم دعواى على كل شرهم، لأنهم تركونى وبخروا لآلهة أخرى وسجدوا لأعمال أيديهم" (أر 16:1)،
"آثامكم وأثام آبائكم معاً قال الرب الذين بخروا على الجبال" (أش 7:65)، "ذهبوا من أمامهم يذبحون للبعليم، و يبخرون
للتماثيل المنحوتة" (هو 2:11).

ومن الملاحظ هنا أن الله لم يعترض على البخور، ولكنه أعترض على التبخير لآلهة غريبة؛ فالبخور فى ذلك - شأنه شان
باقى الوسائط العبادية من ذبائح وصلوات وأصوام وأعياد وغيره - استخدمتها الشعوب استخداماً منحرف لعبادة المخلوق دون
الخالق.. وطبيعة الأمر أن استخدامها لهذه الوسائل لا يصبغها بالصبغة الوثنية.. فليست الصلوات تراثاً وثنياً لأن الوثنيين صلوا،
وكذلك الأصوام ولا الكنائس لأنهم بنوا معابد، وأيضاً ليس البخور عملاً وثنياً..

3- قننه الله فى عهد موسى النبى للإستخدام المقدس داخل خيمة الاجتماع فى عهد موسى النبى، كما قرأنا فى مقدمة هذا المقال،
واستمر الوضع هكذا فى الهيكل أيضاً بعد بنائه فى عهد سليمان الحكيم.. حتى أننا رأيناه فى الهيكل قبيل ولادة السيد المسيح فى
قصة زكريا الكاهن "فبينما هو يكهن فى نوبة فرقته أمام الله، حسب عادة الكهنوت، أصابته القرعة أن يدخل إلى هيكل الرب
ويبخر... فظهر له ملاك الرب واقفاً عن يمين مذبح البخور" (لو 8:1-11).

4- قدمه المجوس للرب يسوع المولود ضمن هداياهم النبوية والرمزية، حيث فسر الآباء أن الذهب كان رمزاً لملكوته، والمر
رمزاً لآلامه وموته، أما البخور (اللبان) فكان إشارة لكهنوته وألوهيته "ثم فتحوا كنوزهم وقدموا له هدايا: ذهباً ولباناً ومراً"
(مت 11:2).


4- رأينا حتى الآن أن البخور استخدم فى العبادة الإلهية من عهد موسى النبى حتى زكريا والد يوحنا المعمدان.. وفى نفس
الأثناء كان هناك وثنيون يستخدمون نفس البخور فى عبادة منحرفة.. ما الذى يميز البخور الإلهى عن البخور الوثنى؟

أولاً: أنه يقدم لإسم الرب.

ثانياً: أنه يقدم فى أورشليم فى الهيكل وليس خارجه..دعنا الآن نتساءل عما فيهما يتنبأ ملاخى
النبى...

"لأنه من مشرق الشمس إلى مغربها إسمى عظيم بين الأمم، وفى كل مكان يقرب لإسمى بخور، وتقدمة طاهرة، لأن إسمى
عظيم بين الأمم قال رب الجنود" (ملا 11:1) لاحظ ما تحته خط (كل مكان، الأمم).. هل يتكلم عن بخور (لإسمى)
إسم الرب.. فهل هو البخور اليهودى؟ أيضاً لا.. لأنه يتكلم عن (الأمم)..أنه هنا يتكلم بروح النبوة عن البخور المسيحى
أى يقدم فى كل مكان لإسم الرب، وليس فى أورشليم فقط أو للأوثان.

6- رأينا فى تسلسل التاريخ أن هناك بخوراً أيام نوح وبخوراً أيام موسى وهارون ثم بخوراً أيضاً فى المسيحية.. فهل هناك
بخور فى السماء؟ هذا ما يشرحه القديس يوحنا الرائى إذ رأى أربعة وعشرون قسيساً فى السماء "ولهم كل واحد قيثارات
وجامات من ذهب مملوءة بخوراً هى صلوات القديسين" (رؤ 7:5)، وكذلك رأى ملاكاً آخراً جاء "ووقف عند المذبح ومعه
مبخرة من ذهب وأعطى بخوراً كثيراً لكى يقدمه مع صلوات القديسين جميعهم على مذبح الذهب الذى أمام العرش فصعد دخان
البخور مع صلوات القديسين من يد الملاك أمام الله" (رؤ 3:8-4).
إذا فالبخور مستخدم فى عبادة الله منذ البداية وإلى الآن... والسؤال الذى يطرح نفسه الآن...

لماذا البخور ؟

1- الإيحاء بحضور الله فى الكنيسة "مادام الملك فى مجلسه أفاح ناردينى رائحته" (نش 12:1). وسحابة دخان البخور تشير
إلى أن الله محتجب وغير مرئى.. كما حدث وقت تدشين هيكل سليمان وكان لما خرج الكهنة من القدس، أن السحاب ملأ بيت
الرب. ولم يستطع الكهنة أن يقفوا للخدمة بسبب السحاب؛ لأن مجد الرب ملأ بيت الرب. حينئذ تكلم سليمان: "قال الرب أنه
يسكن فى الضباب" (1مل 10:8-12) إنه يسكن فى الضباب بمعنى أنه غير مرئى وغير مفحوص وغير مدرك.. لذلك عندما
ترتفع سحابة البخور بالكنيسة فأنها تنبه أذهاننا إلى حضور الله غير المرئى وسطنا ويصلى الكاهن فى سر بخور عشية قائلاً:
"أيها المسيح إلهنا العظيم المخوف الحقيقى الإبن الوحيد وكلمة الله الآب طيب مسكوب هو اسمك القدوس، وفى كل مكان يقدم
بخور لإسمك القدوس صعيدة طاهرة".

2- شغل حواس الإنسان بالعمل الروحى.. فلا نكتفى فقط بصلاة العقل بلا تنشغل العيون بالأيقونات البديعة، وتنشغل الآذان
بالألحان الشجية والموسيقى الروحية، كما الأنوف برائحة البخور العطرة.. فيرتفع القلب فى هذا الجو الروحى ليسكن
السماويات.

3- والبخـور فـى الكنيسـة يشـرح ويعبـر عـن روح الصلاة.. فالإنسان فى ذبيحـة التسبيـح يقـدم أفخـر ما لديه: الجهد والوقت
والحب... ويطرحها فى حب وتسليم تحت قدس المسيح كالبخور الذى يطرح على الحجر؛ فتتصاعد روائح عطرة تملأ الكون
الفسيح برائحة المسيح الذكية "لتستقم صلاة كالبخور قدامك" (مز 2:141)، والكاهن فى سر بخور عشية يصلى قائلاً:
"نسألك يا سيدنا أقبل إليك طلباتنا ولتستقم أمامك صلاتنا مثل بخور"، "نطلب إليك يا محب البشر أن تستنشق طلباتنا التى نقدمها
لك مع البخور مثل ذبيحة نوح".

4- وسفر الرؤيا يكشف لنا عن ارتباط البخور بصلوات القديسين (رؤ 8:5، 3:8،4)؛ لذلك كلما ارتفع البخور بالكنيسة يرتل
الشعب ذكصولوجيات وتسابيح خاصة بالقديسين، لنتشارك معاً فى الصلاة والتسبيح والفرح بالسيد المسيح "من هذه الطالعة من
البرية كأعمدة من دخان معطرة بالمر واللبان وبكل أذرة التاجر" (نش 6:3).

5- يرمز البخور أيضاً إلى التطهير من الخطية، وإلى التوبة ورائحة القداسة والبر.. وهذا تعلمناه من قصة حدثت فى العهد
القديم حيث تذمر الشعب فأصيبوا بالوباء.. "ثم قال موسى لهرون خذ المجمرة وأجعل فيها ناراً من على المذبح وضع بخوراً
وأذهب بها مسرعاً إلى الجماعة، وكفر عنهم لأن السخط قد خرج من قبل الرب. قد ابتدأ الوباء؛ فأخذ هرون كما قال موسى
وركض إلى وسط الجماعة وإذا الوباء قد ابتدأ فى الشعب؛ فوضع البخور وكفر عن الشعب. ووقف بين الموتى والأحياء؛
فامتنع الوباء" (عد 41:16-50).

ولعل هذه القصة هى السر فى أن أبونا يأخذ الشورية ويبخر بها بين الشعب فى الكنيسـة... إنهـا لحظات تطهيرية؛ لذلك يقـف
الشعـب وينحنـى برأسـه ويعترف سراً بخطاياه ويعود أبونـا إلـى الهيكل ليصلى (سر إعتراف الشعب)، وفى صلاة بخور باكر
يقول أبونا: أقبل إليك هذا البخـور مـن أيدينا نحن الخطاة رائحـة بخـور غفرانـاً لخطايانا مع بقية شعبك.
ولعل إشارة البخور إلى التطهير تفسر لماذا يبخر الكاهن يديه قبل أن يمسك القربانة فى القداس.

6- والبخور أيضاً هو شركة مع السمائيين الذين يرفعون أمام الحى إلى الأبد الآبدين.. لذلك عندما يرتل الشعب لحن (أجيوس)
قبل أوشية الإنجيل يمسك أبونا الشورية ويضع بها يد بخور ويقف أمام باب الهيكل يبخر.. مشاركاً بذلك السمائيين فى
تسبيحهم وبخورهم.

7- أخيراً يجب أن نعرف أن التبخير فى الكنيسة هو عمل كهنوتى لا يجوز للشماس أو الشعب أن يقوم به، فعندما تجرأ قوم
قورح وداثان وابيرام وقدموا بخوراً للرب "خرجت نار من عند الرب وأكلت المئتين والخمسين رجلاً الذين قربوا بخوراً"
(عد 35:16)، "تذكاراً لبنى إسرائيل؛ لكى لا يقترب رجل أجنبى ليس من نسل هرون ليبخر بخوراً أمام الرب فيكون
مثل قورح وجماعته" (عد 40:16).

وقيل كذلك عن عزيا الملك أنه "لما تشدد، ارتفع قلبه إلى الهلاك وخان الرب إلهه، ودخل هيكل الرب ليوقد على مذبح البخور،
ودخل وراءه عزريا الكاهن ومعه ثمانون من كهنة الرب بنى البأس. وقاوموا عزيا الملك وقالوا له: ليس لك يا عزيا أن توقد
للرب، بل للكهنة بنى هرون المقدسين للإيقاد. أخرج من المقدس لأنك خنت، وليس لك من كرامة من عند الرب الآله. فخنق
عزيا وكان فى يده مجمرة للإيقاد، وعند خنقه على الكهنة خرج برص فى جبهته أمام الكهنة، فى بيت الرب بجانب مذبح
البخور.. فطردوه من هناك.." (2أخ 16:26-23).
ونال بذلك جزاءً تعديه وعدم احترامه للعمل الكهنوتى.
"شكراً لله الذى يقودنا فى موكب نصرته فى المسيح كل حين، ويظهر بنا رائحة معرفته فى كل مكان لأننا رائحة المسيح
الزكية لله" (2كو 5:14).

"قد جعلت ذاتى كنيسة للمسيح، ومرتب له داخلها بخور أو طيب بأتعاب جسدى" (مار افرآم السريانى).




للامانة 
الموضوع منقووووووووووووووووووووووووول


----------



## asmicheal (22 سبتمبر 2012)

ملابس الكهنة كما وردت بسفر الخروج

















سفر الخروج اصحاح28

سفر اللاويين اصحاح 16 



الرداء / الأفود:












مكونة من نصفين متصلين عند الكتف ويوضع على كل كتف ستة أحجار فيكون الإجمالي 12 بعدد الأسباط ومنقوش أسماء الأسباط عليهم. وكل مجموعة محاطة بطوق ذهب.

ونجد هنا نفس المواد (بوص مبروم.... وهي تشير للمسيح. ونجد هنا شئ جديد أنها تدخل فيها خيوط الذهب وهذه تشير للاهوته المتحد بناسوته بغير اختلاط ولا امتزاج ولا تغيير.

وكلمة أفود تعني غطاء أو يرتدي وهي كلمة عبرية تطلق بصفة عامة على الملابس الكهنوتية (1صم28:2) وكان ظهور رئيس الكهنة في الخيمة لابساً رداؤه عملاً من أعمال الشفاعة المستمرة (عب25:7) والأفود كان هو ثوب الكاهن الممسوح الرسمي.

ونجده هنا يحمل على كتفيه أسماء بني إسرائيل منقوشة على حجارة جزع. وهذه هي صورة المسيح الراعي الصالح الذي يحملنا على كتفيه، هو يحمل الكل حتى أضعف واحد بقوة فائقة ورعاية كاملة. ونجد نفس الأحجار على الصدرة أي على صدرِهِ بالقرب من قلبه وهذا تعبير عن المحبة غير المحدودة.

زنار شد الرداء: ومواده هي نفس مواد الرداء وكان على الرداء ليشد به على رئيس الكهنة فكان بمثابة منطقة للرداء وهذه تشير لخدمة المسيح كرئيس كهنة والتي يقوم بها لأجلنا أمام الله. وحجري الجزع: كانت الحجارة الكريمة التي ذُكِرَت في الجنة لأول مرة (تك12:2) فهكذا كنا في الجنة، حجارة كريمة. وهي الآن على كتفي رئيس الكهنة، إذاً هذا وعد بأن المسيح سيعيدنا كحجارة كريمة على كتفيه وعلى صدره.

ولاحظ أن الحجارة محاطة بطوقين ذهب فالله يريد أن يحيطنا بمجده. وهكذا في الجنة كان هناك حجارة الجزع وذهب جيد (تك12:2) ويُذكر الذهب مع حجارة الجزع فحينما يوجد الجزع يكون محاطاً بالذهب.






الصدرة: 













ليس من السهل معرفة هذه الأنواع المذكورة من الحجارة الكريمة. لكن يكفينا أنها حجارة كريمة في نظر الله فالله يحب أولاده هكذا بهذا المقدار. وراجع (حز13:28) فهكذا كانت صفات الشيطان. أيضاً وعلى هذه الحجارة منقوش أسماء بني إسرائيل كنقش الخاتم= وقارن مع "هوذا على كفي نقشتك" (أش16:49). وكون الأحجار مثبتة على الصدرة فهذه تساوي "لا يخطفها أحد من يدي" (يو28:10). والصدرة لا يمكن أن تسقط لأسفل فهي مربوطة بسلاسل ذهبية.

وهي أيضاً لا يمكن أن تنزع من الأفود فهي مربوطة بحلقات ذهبية وبخيط إسمانجوني والحلقات تكون دائرية رمز لمحبة المسيح الأبدية، فالدائرة لا بداية ولا نهاية لها.

ولاحظ أن هناك سلاسل لربط الصدرة بالكتف وهذه تشير لقوة ذراع الرب التي تعتني بأولاده. وكل حركة من حركات الذراع تؤثر على السلسلة وبالتالي على الصدرة وكل الحركات وكل الأمور تعمل معاً للخير. ويكون الذراع والقلب متحدان في العمل بلا انقطاع لتدعيم مسيرة أولاده وجهادهم. وهذا يعني إجعلني كخاتم على قلبك، كخاتم على ساعدك" (نش6:8) على قلبك حيث المحبة قوية وعلى ساعدك حيث القوة التي تحفظني والمسيح هو الذي عَمِل عمل الخلاص بقوة ذراعه ثم حملنا في قلبه أو هو بسبب الحب في قلبه اسلم نفسه لأجل كنيسته وتمم لها الخلاص بذراعه" (أف25:5).









الأوريم والتميم: 

قارن الشواهد (عد21:27 + تث8:23-10 + 1صم6:28 + عز63:2) ومن هذا نستنتج أنهما يستخدمان لإعلان فكر الله من جهة المسائل التي تقع وسط الشعب وغالباً فقد كان رئيس الكهنة يدخل إلى القدس فقط لسؤال الله. وهناك احتمال بأن الحجرين كان مكتوب علي أحدهما نعم وعلى الآخر لا وكان يسطع نور على أحدهم بعد سؤال وصلاة رئيس الكهنة. وهناك رأى آخر أن الحجرين ربما كانا من أحجار الجزع اللواتي على الصدرة. ورأى ثالث بأن الأحجار كانت داخل الصدرة فهي مثنية. وهي تسمى صدرة القضاء بسبب وجود هذه الأحجار عليها. (أوريم جمع أور= نور، تميم جمع تم = كمال) أنوار وكمالات.







الجبة :













الآيات (31-35): "وتصنع جبة الرداء كلها من اسمانجوني. وتكون فتحة رأسها في وسطها ويكون لفتحتها حاشية حواليها صنعة الحائك كفتحة الدرع يكون لها لا تشق. وتصنع على أذيالها رمانات من إسمانجوني وأرجوان وقرمز على أذيالها حواليها وجلاجل من ذهب بينها حواليها. جلجل ذهب ورمانة جلجل ذهب ورمانة على أذيال الجبة حواليها. فتكون على هرون للخدمة ليسمع صوتها عند دخوله إلى القدس أمام الرب وعند خروجه لئلا يموت."

والآية (39): "وتخرم القميص من بوص وتصنع العمامة من بوص والمنطقة تصنعها صنعة الطراز."

الجّبة والقميص المخرّم راجع ملحوظة في آخر الإصحاح عن القميص المخرم.

الرمانة: إسمانجوني وأرجوان وقرمز.

الجلاجل: ذهب "الجلاجل أولاً ثم الرمان" فصورة الروح القدس أولاً ونتيجة الاستجابة ثمار"

أول شئ يرتديه رئيس الكهنة هو القميص المخرم. وكلمة مخرم أي منسوج. وتخرم القميص أي تنسجه. (نوع من النسيج يكون مخرماً مشغولاً بشكل ورود إلخ. ويسمى ركامة أو شكله كالشبكة. ويلبس هذا القميص فوق جسده مباشرة. وباقي الملابس تلبس فوقه. ويلبس فوقه مباشرة الجبة وهي إسمانجوني ولها جلاجل ورمانات وفوق الجبة الرداء والصدرة. وإذا كانت الرداء والصدرة هي للمجد والبهاء وكان الكتان يشير للنقاوة فمعنى هذا أن رئيس الكهنة ما كان ليتمتع بالمجد والبهاء لو لا نقاوته الداخلية. والله ألبس آدم وحواء أقمصة من جلد بعد أن تعريا بسب الخطية وعصيانهما. وكلمة جلد ترد بصيغة المفرد أي أن جلد ذبيحة واحدة كان كافياً لكلاهما، جلد ذبيحة واحدة كافي للبشرية، هي ذ بيحة المسيح الذي شهد الكل ببره حتى أعدائه ثم هو الآن في المجد. والقميص المخرم الأبيض هذا يشير لبر المسيح ونقاوته. وكان رئيس الكهنة يدخل بهذا القميص فقط، يوم الكفارة، إلى قدس الأقداس. إشارة للمسيح الذي ذهب للصليب باستحقاقات بره. ولكن حين يدخل رئيس الكهنة في باقي السنة ليتشفع عن الشعب ويُصَّلى ويسأل بالأوريم والتميم عن الشعب كان يلبس ملابس المجد والبهاء رمز للمسيح الذي عن يمين الآب الآن يشفع فينا. وفوق القميص يرتدي الجبة الإسمانجوني إشارة لأنه سماوي وهي لا تشق فالمسيح غير منقسم في كماله وكنيسته واحدة وحيدة.

الرمانات والجلاجل الذهبية: الرمان ثمر من ثمار الأرض المقدسة وأحضره الجواسيس معهم (عد23:13 + تث8:8). أما ثمار مصر التي تذكر قثاء وبطيخ- وكرات وبصل وثوم (عد5:11) وهي ثمار تظهر على الأرض مباشرة أو في باطنها. فطعام مصر أرض العبودية من مصادر أرضية منخفضة بينما ثمر الأرض المقدسة يظهر مرتفعاً عن سطح الأرض وعصير الرمان (نش11:6 + 12:7 + 2:8) هي ثمار تبهج الله راجع (غل22:5) إذاً الرومان يشير للثمار التي تفرح الله والرمانات معلّقة في الجبة الإسمانجونية فمن يحيا سماوياً يكون له ثمر يفرح الله ويكون له جلاجل ذهبية وهذه تشير للتسبيح والكرازة التي يسمعها العالم. ورئيس الكهنة حين يصلي ويسبح يسمعه الشعب ويصلي وراءه فلا يموت. وحتى لا نموت يجب أن يكون صِّوتنا سماوي مملوء قداسة. والمسيح حين دخل للسماء حل الروح القدس في داخلنا فكان صوت كرازة الرسل الذهبي وكان الإيمان وكان حلول الروح القدس فكانت الحياة للعالم وثمار حلول الروح القدس فينا. ولاحظ لون عصير الرمان الأحمر إشارة للدم وإشارة لشعب المسيح الذي على استعداد لسفك دمه حباً فهو عصير الحب.





الآيات (31-35): "وتصنع صفيحة من ذهب نقي وتنقش عليها نقش خاتم قدس للرب. وتضعها على خيط اسمانجوني لتكون على العمامة إلى قدام العمامة تكون. فتكون على جبهة هرون فيحمل هرون إثم الأقداس التي يقدسها بنو إسرائيل جميع عطايا أقداسهم وتكون على جبهته دائما للرضا عنهم أمام الرب. وتخرم القميص من بوص وتصنع العمامة من بوص والمنطقة تصنعها صنعة الطراز."


العمامة والصفيحة والمنطقة :












الصفيحة الذهب مكتوب عليها "قدس للرب" أي مكرس تكريساً كاملاً للرب. فرئيس الكهنة هو بالكامل للرب. هو ظاهر أمام الرب دائماً ليرضى الرب علينا. ونحن ممثلون في شخصه ومقبولون فيه، قداسته هي لنا. وكلما إزددنا معرفة بضعفنا وإثمنا كلما إزددنا إدراكاً لهذا الحق المذهل. والعمامة بوص إشارة لأن إكليل رئيس الكهنة هو البر (راجع زك5:3).

والجبهة رمز للفكر فكأن قرار التكريس قرار فكري إرادي. وهذا عكس ما حدث مع عزيا الملك حين ظهر البرص في جبهته. وعبيد الله سيكون لهم ختم على جباههم راجع (رؤ3:7، 1:14، 4:22). ونلاحظ هنا وجود تاج (ملك) + كهنوت (طقس ملكي صادق) وعبارة قدس للرب تشير للمسيح الذي هو البكر الذي تقبله الآب نيابة عنا. لقد قدس السيد حياته للآب بإسمنا لكي نصير نحن أيضاً مقدسين فيه، إذ يقول "من أجلهم أقدس أنا ذاتي لكي يكونوا هم أيضاً مقدسين في الحق.

وكما كانت المنارة مضاءة دائماً وخبز الوجوه موجود دائماً والمحرقة دائمة. كان رئيس الكهنة يقدم نفسه كقدس للرب دائماً ممثل للشعب. فيحمل إثم الأقداس التي يقدسها بنو إسرائيل= أي العطايا المقدسة التي يقدمونها للرب. فإن أحسن تقدماتنا لله يرافقها إثم أيدينا وأقدس أعمالنا يداخلها العجب والأنانية لإرضاء الذات. ولاحظ أن إثمنا ناشئ أننا نعطي جزء لله وجزء للعالم، أي القلب موزع. ولكننا في المسيح الذي قدّس نفسه لأجلنا أي أصبح مكرساً بالكامل لله (قدساً للرب) نصبح فيه مقبولين.

المنطقة : 










من كتان أبيض مطرّزة بخيوط ملوّنة. وكون رئيس الكهنة يمنطق ذاته بها فهذا إعلان عن استعداده للخدمة بعزم ثابت. وهذا ما صنعه السيد المسيح يوم خميس العهد.







ملابس بني هرون (الكهنة):

الآيات (40-43): "ولبني هرون تصنع أقمصة وتصنع لهم مناطق وتصنع لهم قلانس للمجد والبهاء. وتلبس هرون أخاك إياها وبنيه معه وتمسحهم وتملأ أياديهم وتقدسهم ليكهنوا لي. وتصنع لهم سراويل من كتان لستر العورة من الحقوين إلى الفخذين تكون. فتكون على هرون وبنيه عند دخولهم إلى خيمة الاجتماع أو عند اقترابهم إلى المذبح للخدمة في القدس لئلا يحملوا إثماً ويموتوا فريضة أبدية له ولنسله من بعده."

يلبس الكهنة العاديون رداء أبيض بسيط وعليه منطقة وغالباً هي بدون تطريز بالألوان. واللون الأبيض للمجد والبهاء. وهم يلبسون هذه الملابس سواء في القدس أو الدار الخارجية عند مذبح المحرقة. وثياب الكهنة أقمصة ومناطق وقلانس كلها من بوص أي كتان نقي. والمناطق استعداد للخدمة (أف14:6 + لو35:12،36 + 1بط13:1) والقلانس غير عمامة رئيس الكهنة وقد تكون لفائف من الكتان تلف كعصائب حول رأس الكاهن ويتضح هذا من قوله تشد لهم قلانس (9:29) وتغطية الرأس تفيد الزينة والخضوع (1كو11) فيه نجد أن المرأة تغطي رأسها كعلامة خضوع. والكاهن كممثل لشعبه أمام الله يغطي رأسه علامة خضوع الكنيسة أمام الله كعروس له.






السراويل:

كانت أول نتيجة للخطية أن الإنسان إكتشف عريه فشعر بالخجل من نفسه وإتجه تفكيره إلى اختراع طريقة لتهدئة ضميره وإخفاء عريه عن رفيقه قبل التفكير في عدم قدرته للوقوف أمام الله وفي حضرته. وهذا هو حال الإنسان حتى يومنا هذا. فكل واحد مهتم بمظهره أمام الآخرين بمظهر حسن، وهذا ما يوازي أوراق التين، ويشير لهذا أيضاً كل الديانات الوثنية ولكن حينما يستيقظ الضمير نشعر بعرينا أمام الله وإحتياجنا لمن يبررنا حقيقة (مز1:32،2)



أسماء العائلة الكهنوتية:



هرون= جالب النور أو العالي فهو رمز الرب يسوع، هو رأس العائلة الكهنوتية

ناداب= المنتدب أو المتطوع 

أبيهو= أبي هو أي الله أبوه

اليعازار= الله معين 

إيثامار= أرض الثمر والنخيل



ملحوظة: 










ملابس رئيس الكهنة 









لم يذكر الكتاب أن رئيس الكهنة كان يرتدي حذاء. وهذا كما حدث مع موسى في حادثة العليقة لأنه واقف في أرض مقدسة. وهذا يظهره التاريخ أيضاً وخلع الحذاء يشير لخلع كل ما له صلة بالعالم حينما نقف أمام الرب.



القميص المخرم:

(قارن مع نش9:2) فالخروم تظهر شيئاً بسيطاً مما وراءها (هذا معنى يوصوص) والمسيح، جسده أخفى مجد لاهوته، لكنه كان يظهر من لاهوته الشئ البسيط كما حدث في التجلي وسلطانه على الشياطين وعلى الطبيعة.

رئيس الكهنة في ملابس المجد والبهاء.





منقوووووووووووووووووووووو وول 

ابونا /انطونيوس فكرى 
من موقع القديس تكلا هيمانوت


----------



## asmicheal (22 سبتمبر 2012)

يتبببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببع


=


----------



## asmicheal (22 سبتمبر 2012)

درس خيمة الاجتماع بالصور (سفر الخروج )

ما زلنا في محطة برية سيناء، حيث رأينا الحدث الأول، وهو صعود موسى لجبل سيناء وأخذ الوصايا العشر (الناموس) وبعض الأحكام. والآن نأتي لأمر آخر وهو: خيمة الاجتماع.

على جبل سيناء، ولمدة أربعين نهارًا وأربعين ليلة، رأى موسى أجمل منظر لأجمل خيمة بكل تفصيلاتها. ثم نزل، فصنعها ونصبها في برية سيناء، وبعد ذلك رافقتهم كل الرحلة.





الغرض من صنعها
قال الرب لموسى «فيصنعون لي مقدسًا لأسكن في وسطهم» (خروج25: . وأيضًا لتكون مكان اقتراب الإنسان أمام الله، لتقديم العبادة له. والخيمة، بكل أجزائها، رمز للرب يسوع المكتوب عنه «والكلمة صار جسدًا وحلّ بيننا (نصب خيمته وسطنا)» (يوحنا1: 14). ولأهمية الخيمة ذُكرت ثلاث مرات في سفر الخروج من ص15 إلى ص40.






المواد المستخدمة ومدلولاتها

1- الذهب (يُقدَّر بـ1300كجم)؛ ويرمز للاهوت المسيح.
2- الفضة (تُقدَّر بـ 4500كجم)؛ وترمز لفداء المسيح.
3- النحاس (يُقدَّر بـ 3600كجم)؛ يصوِّر الدينونة التي احتملها المسيح على الصليب.
4- الاسمانجوني (ولونه أزرق سماوي)؛ رمز للمسيح كابن الإنسان، الذي نزل من السماء.
5- الأرجوان (كان يُصنع منه لباس الأباطرة الرومان)؛ رمز للمسيح ملك الملوك.
6- القرمز (كان يُصنع منه لبس الملوك)؛ صورة للمسيح كملك إسرائيل.
7- البوص المبروم (الكتان النقي) وخشب السنط (خشب لا يسوّس)؛ رمز لناسوت المسيح القدوس الذي بلا عيب.
8- شعر المعزى (كان يُصنع منه لباس الأنبياء قديمًا)؛ رمز للمسيح كالنبي.
9- جلود تخس (حيوان يحتمل وجلده ليس جميلاً)؛ صورة لنظرة العالم للمسيح «لا صورة له ولا جمال» (إشعياء53: 2).
10- جلود كباش محمَّرة (مصبوغ باللون الأحمر)؛ رمز لطاعة المسيح حتى الموت.






تقسيم خيمة الاجتماع

تنقسم إلى ثلاثة أقسام:-














أولاً: الدار الخارجية



يحيط بها سور من الأعمدة والقماش الأبيض (بوص مبروم) مستطيل الشكل (100×50 ذراع)، بارتفاع 5 أذرع. ويدخله عامة الشعب، من الباب الوحيد، والذي يرمز للمسيح القائل «أنا هو الباب. إن دخل بي أحد فيخلص. ويدخل ويخرج ويجد مرعى» (يوحنا10: 9). وكان الباب مصنوعًا من القماش لسهولة الدخول منه، وهويكلّمنا عن الحصول على الخلاص المجاني بالإيمان بالمسيح. وبالدار قطعتان هما:

1- مذبح النحاس:

أول ما يراه الداخل للخيمة. مذبح وذبائح تُحرَق ونار تَحرِق. وهذه صورة للصليب، حيث نزلت نيران عدالة الله علي المسيح، فاحتملها، وأنهى عليها، وعبرت الدينونة عن المؤمن به.



2- المرحضة النحاسية: 

إناء من النحاس به ماء ليغسل الكهنة أياديهم وأرجلهم قبل دخول القدس. صورة لكلمة الله التي تُنقّي وتُطهّر المؤمن من كل أدناس البرية ليكون مهيأً للشركة مع الرب. والقطعتان (المذبح والمرحضة) يمكن أن نراهما في القول «أحب المسيح أيضًا الكنيسة وأسلم نفسه لأجلها (المذبح)، لكي يقدِّسها مُطهِّرًا إياها بغسل الماء بالكلمة (المرحضة) » (أفسس5: 25، 26).




ثانيًا: القدس



كان يدخله الكهنة فقط. ويسمَّى، هو وقدس الأقداس، بالمسكن، المكوَّن من ألواح من الخشب، مُغشّاة بالذهب، ومُغطى بأربعة أغطية هي: الشُقق الجميلة، وشعر المعزى، وجلود الكباش المحمَّرة، وجلود التخس. ويوجد بالقدس ثلاثة أجزاء هي:


















1- مائدة خبز الوجوه: 



مصنوعة من خشب السنط المغشّى بالذهب، ويوضع عليها اثنا عشر رغيفًا يأكلهم الكهنة (عند تغييرهم كل سبت) في مكان مقدس. صورة للمسيح كطعام شعبه، ككهنة يخدمون في القدس.





2- المنارة:


مصنوعة من الذهب النقي (حوالي 45كجم). لها سبع شُعَب لإضاءة القدس. وهي ترمز لكمال المسيح كالنور الحقيقي «أنا هو نور العالم». وأيضًا ترمز للمؤمنين «أنتم نور العالم».




3- مذبح البخور: 


مصنوع من الخشب المغشّى بالذهب. وهو رمز للمسيح الذي أسلم نفسه لأجلنا قربانا وذبيحة لله رائحة طيبة (أفسس5: 2)؛ فوضع لنا الأساس لاقترابنا إلى الله مقدّمين سجودًا وتسبيحًا وصلاةً وحمدًا، وكلها ذبائح مقبولة عند الله كروائح بخور عطر.






ثالثًا قدس الأقداس: 

وكان يدخله رئيس الكهنة فقط، مرة واحدة كل سنة، في يوم الكفارة. وفيه يوجد التابوت مكان سكنى الله. والتابوت ينقسم إلى جزئين:

























1- صندوق من الخشب المُغشّى بالذهب موضوع به ثلاثة أشياء:

أ. لوحي الشهادة: صورة للمسيح الذي حفظ الناموس كاملاً «وشريعتك في وسط أحشائي».
ب. قسط ذهبي فيه المن: تذكارًا لإعالة الله للشعب كل رحلة البرية.
ج. عصا هارون: رمز لقيامة المسيح كرئيس كهنة لمعونة شعبه.




2- غطاء التابوت أو كرسي الرحمة:



مصنوع من الذهب ومثبَّت عليه كروبان وكان يُرَش عليه الدم في يوم الكفارة العظيم.




منقووووووووووووووووووول


----------



## asmicheal (22 سبتمبر 2012)

خيمه الاجتماع فيديو 

جزء 1

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zCEapet-HcI&feature=relmfu

جزء 2


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GjjLy1EIxyc&feature=relmfu

جزء 3 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X489J5_DC1s&feature=relmfu









=


----------



## asmicheal (22 سبتمبر 2012)

تطور المبنى الكنسى - خيمة الإجتماع - وسيلة إيضاح



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S5Tow-LN94I&feature=related



=


----------



## asmicheal (22 سبتمبر 2012)

فيديو
شرح تفصيلي لملابس الكهنوت في العهد القديم و الجديد



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oh-oejQYy5Q&feature=relmfu


=


----------



## asmicheal (22 سبتمبر 2012)

فيديو
شرح تفصيلي لملابس الكهنوت في العهد القديم و الجديد



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oh-oejQYy5Q&feature=relmfu


=


----------



## asmicheal (22 سبتمبر 2012)

رووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووعه 

سفر الخروج بالترتيل مع مشاهد من فيلم موسى 

شباب الأنبا رويس - سفر الخروج - (1) تكلم الإله



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wta5lxGMmnc




=


----------



## asmicheal (22 سبتمبر 2012)

شباب الأنبا رويس - سفر الخروج - (2) أطلق شعبى





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qsYK_xTyK98



=


----------



## asmicheal (22 سبتمبر 2012)

شباب الأنبا رويس - سفر الخروج - (3) الضربات العشر



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nbc13bHJazk&feature=relmfu



=


----------



## asmicheal (22 سبتمبر 2012)

شباب الأنبا رويس - سفر الخروج - (4) الضربة الأخيرة




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C3qVBPSAKQc&feature=relmfu


=


----------



## asmicheal (22 سبتمبر 2012)

شباب الأنبا رويس - سفر الخروج - (5) خرج الشعب






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4c_kfB7h3s4&feature=relmfu



=


----------



## asmicheal (22 سبتمبر 2012)

شباب الأنبا رويس - سفر الخروج - (6) كان المن




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eItdZub9ltk&feature=relmfu



=


----------



## asmicheal (22 سبتمبر 2012)

شباب الأنبا رويس - سفر الخروج - (7) الوصايا العشر



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jagxa1KmYBY


=


----------



## asmicheal (22 سبتمبر 2012)

شباب الأنبا رويس - سفر الخروج - (8) خيمة الاجتماع



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H1c6j1M8P8A&feature=relmfu




=


----------



## asmicheal (22 سبتمبر 2012)

شباب الأنبا رويس - سفر الخروج - (9) مسيحنا فوق الزمان






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5u-M0RW3-Kw



=


----------



## asmicheal (3 نوفمبر 2012)

للرفع


=


----------



## asmicheal (2 ديسمبر 2012)

*
خرج الشعب  بصبحه موسى *


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=42RHz3rXR8U


=


----------



## النهيسى (3 ديسمبر 2012)

مجهود رااائع جدا كالعاده
شكرا أختنا الغاليه
ربنا يباركك​


----------

